# Brewometer



## Glomp

The brewometer was first proposed in a failed kickstarter campaign a couple of years ago and there was some discussion here but the thread title is now a bit dated.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/80057-new-wireless-brewing-equipment-needs-our-support/

It has been on sale recently in the US for US only customers for $120 US.

I notice on their website that they are now shipping internationally. It seems pretty interesting

http://brewometer.net/products/brewometer


----------



## Siborg

A lot of people bagged this out so much on that previous thread here. I actually kind of like the idea. It would be good to track the temps of my brew and make adjustments to my temp control process to get that extra little bit out of that process. And I forgot that it tracks gravity as well. More reason for me to leave it the hell alone once fermentation starts. Otherwise, I waste way too much taking readings.

$US120 isn't too much to ask for a bit of smart tech IMO


----------



## megabyte

I was very interested in this project when it was on kickstarter and didn't realise they were still persevering after the failed campaign.

My worry about the S.G. readings, aside from krausen and hop material stuffing up the accuracy is when it gets swished around with fermentation activity and when it contacts/sticks to the side of the fermentor. I'm eager to hear real world results!


----------



## Danscraftbeer

So its not going to work in a seeled Stainless Steel kegmenter/vessel though. Oh well.

edit: It claims that it does. oops. Still sceptical if its all in a temp controlled fridge as well. (chewing on foot in mouth right now)


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Hate to be negative really but cant help it. If there isn't enough things on phones to distract people from work and while driving cars!!!
What can you do at work etc when the temp gets too high! other than be distracted bla bla. Sorry for cynical reality checking. 
I'm not bagging it by the way. I love seeing techno brewing stuff it is pretty cool. B)


----------



## MastersBrewery

Danscraftbeer said:


> Hate to be negative really but cant help it. If there isn't enough things on phones to distract people from work and while driving cars!!!
> What can you do at work etc when the temp gets too high! other than be distracted bla bla. Sorry for cynical reality checking.
> I'm not bagging it by the way. I love seeing techno brewing stuff it is pretty cool. B)


login to your brewpi and adjust the temp from work. Get with it !!


----------



## Siborg

I'd be interested not so much for the real-time monitoring but the reporting, which I can use down the line for adjustments to my process and maybe fine tune my controller.


----------



## megabyte

Siborg said:


> I'd be interested not so much for the real-time monitoring but the reporting, which I can use down the line for adjustments to my process and maybe fine tune my controller.


+1 I had serious concerns about my fermentation temperature control until I eventually got around to logging it. Having a nifty BLE device and an App on your phone to display charts would be neat.


----------



## Coodgee

Seems really cool. I'd like to get one


----------



## MastersBrewery

Actually my thought from the outset with this was to tie it to brewpi, repeatability/consistency is the goal of every brewer. So removing human error/complacency is a step forward. No one takes sg readings every hour, yet we set ferment temps using gravity as the parameter (D rest and CC). Yes there would still be the unknown parrameters of disolved oxygen, bacteria count, precise ibu and srm but hell it's one less variable.

Ed. Typing on phone


----------



## megabyte

Yep, using gravity feedback to step through our fermentation temperature schedules would be a step forward for brewing. Currently we've got BrewPi, STC1000+, or OhmBrew's fermostat but they only follow a time schedule AFAIK.


----------



## MastersBrewery

Michael Burton said:


> Yep, using gravity feedback to step through our fermentation temperature schedules would be a step forward for brewing. Currently we've got BrewPi, STC1000+, or OhmBrew's fermostat but they only follow a time schedule AFAIK.


Some smart cookie got brewpi running on an android tab. I'm thinking a quick hack of the BPi code to pull the db containing the sg and make it a usable parameter for temp setting. Also it may be that the native software and db will run on raspberry (that's probably hoping for a little too much I know).


----------



## fraser_john

Hmmm, for lagers this would be cracker if you could tie it to the brewpi, ferment at 12c till 75% fermentables consumed, then raise to diacetyl rest temp for 24 hours, then drop by 1c/hour till 8c reached yada yada. Great concept.


----------



## contrarian

Michael Burton said:


> I was very interested in this project when it was on kickstarter and didn't realise they were still persevering after the failed campaign.
> 
> My worry about the S.G. readings, aside from krausen and hop material stuffing up the accuracy is when it gets swished around with fermentation activity and when it contacts/sticks to the side of the fermentor. I'm eager to hear real world results!


If you have a look at their blog on the site they have a graph tracking fermentation that seems to show what happens. It looks like it does influence the reading but only temporarily. With the right smarts it should be possible to link to temp control so a fermentation schedule could be set based on gravity rather than time. 

It would be interesting to track gravity with one of these, a hydrometer and a refractometer to see what variation was recorded. Presumably this has happened in their development but it would be interesting to see their data on it. 

I also wonder whether it is necessary to have this in your fermenting vessel or if a smaller volume of wort with the same concentration of yeast cells would ferment at the same rate So for example, could you pitch yeast and then run off a few hundred mL that you could ferment side by side with your main ferment for monitoring. There may be absolutely no benefit but would still be interested to know if it would work.


----------



## Phyro

Awesome to see the brains trust is all over this!

My 3cents (inflation, y'all), as someone who works away, this'll be awesome. Being able to track and time a brew will take it from messaging SWMBO every so often for a gravity/shifting fermenter into fridge* to just a "hey, can you flick the temp to X and we'll bottle when I get home"**

Obviously not everyone's situation, but it will really help time brews around work.

Someone mentioned worrying about the movement of the brewometer. Would a bracket, attached to your fermenters lid assuage this concern? (Hanging down like a thermowell) With the usual consideration towards cleaning the heck outta everything.

*have yet to finish wiring up an STC1000, and am a ways away from brewpi level, so ferments under the stairs next to that orphan wizard kid. And then schlepped to fridge. Should fix that.

**have yet to fully succeed in getting her onboard with brewing. Would figure by now she could brew her own though. As soon as she works out how to make sours though, I bet she takes over the operation.

Curious whether I can get windows to read it via Bluetooth? Run the app on whatever you call those android emulators?


----------



## MHB

contrarian said:


> I also wonder whether it is necessary to have this in your fermenting vessel or if a smaller volume of wort with the same concentration of yeast cells would ferment at the same rate So for example, could you pitch yeast and then run off a few hundred mL that you could ferment side by side with your main ferment for monitoring. There may be absolutely no benefit but would still be interested to know if it would work.


That's an interesting idea, just had a think about it over a cup of coffee, short answer I get is - not a chance in hell!
Thinking through the variables.
Height of wort plays a roll, they would have to be the same, hydrostatic pressure on the yeast, time traveling up and down, temperature difference between top and bottom...
The big one is surface area to volume, to be tall enough the sample would be like 5mm in diameter which would stuff up all the internal flow dynamics. if it was too thin rising bubbles are likely to act as an air lift pump and empty the sample tube. As the SA/V would be way higher your heat loss through the body of the two fermenters would be different (Very) even side by side in the same fridge.

Interesting but I suspect way harder than just monitoring the main ferment, fun little thought experiment tho.
Mark


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Looks cool, anyone gone through the checkout process to get freight cost to AUS?


----------



## AJS2154

Seriously....do you need this?? Plenty of wondeful beer has been made without this level of anxiety. Don't overthink it guys.......it is beer, not an intensive care ward in a cardiac hospital.


----------



## contrarian

MHB said:


> That's an interesting idea, just had a think about it over a cup of coffee, short answer I get is - not a chance in hell!
> Thinking through the variables.
> Height of wort plays a roll, they would have to be the same, hydrostatic pressure on the yeast, time traveling up and down, temperature difference between top and bottom...
> The big one is surface area to volume, to be tall enough the sample would be like 5mm in diameter which would stuff up all the internal flow dynamics. if it was too thin rising bubbles are likely to act as an air lift pump and empty the sample tube. As the SA/V would be way higher your heat loss through the body of the two fermenters would be different (Very) even side by side in the same fridge.
> 
> Interesting but I suspect way harder than just monitoring the main ferment, fun little thought experiment tho.
> Mark


Thanks for the reply Mark. 

I don't really understand the impact of fluid motion and hydrostatic pressure on fermentation so hadn't even considered them as variables although the point about temperature is a good one as a smaller volume would obviously change much quicker. 

I also hadn't considered the surface area to volume ratio. 

I know that temperature would change the rate of fermentation but would the other factors change the rate of fermentation or the quality of the finished beer or both?

It sounds like the only thing a separate smaller ferment might tell you is when the beer is finished!


----------



## Exile

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Looks cool, anyone gone through the checkout process to get freight cost to AUS?


Brewometer $120.00 USD
International Shipping $32.00 USD

Total $152.00 USD

All UP $210.60 AUD


----------



## MHB

contrarian said:


> Thanks for the reply Mark.
> I don't really understand the impact of fluid motion and hydrostatic pressure on fermentation so hadn't even considered them as variables although the point about temperature is a good one as a smaller volume would obviously change much quicker.
> I also hadn't considered the surface area to volume ratio.
> I know that temperature would change the rate of fermentation but would the other factors change the rate of fermentation or the quality of the finished beer or both?
> It sounds like the only thing a separate smaller ferment might tell you is when the beer is finished!


Yep everything matters, each minor variable maybe not so much individually, but the cumulative effect of changing a lot small variables can make a big difference.
Repeating my favourite beer adage, _Everything ends up in the glass!_
_Mark_


----------



## Dubzie

I've got one of these in my current brew.
I got it because its such a pain to lift 40L+ out of the chesty just to take a reading (i dont like opening the lid and risking infection), and also i like gadgets haha.

i don't have a spare device to do the data logging to the cloud at the moment, but its awesome to just walk into the room, open the app on my phone and see what gravity and temp my wort is sitting at.


----------



## goatus

Dubzie said:


> I've got one of these in my current brew.


How accurate are you finding the readings? Does it get thrown off by krausen etc?


----------



## megabyte

Dubzie said:


> its awesome to just walk into the room, open the app on my phone and see what gravity and temp my wort is sitting at.


I'd love this aspect of it. Yes, tasting wort from your gravity readings is useful, but sometimes I don't have time. I pass my the brew shed every time I go to the car so the convenience factor would be great.

Please post pics!


----------



## Dubzie

goatus said:


> How accurate are you finding the readings? Does it get thrown off by krausen etc?


Readings fluctuate +/-.001 
I havent managed to get a reading while my brew is in high krausen, but the brewometer site says this:
http://brewometer.net/pages/faqs



> _Q. How is the Tilt/Brewometer affected by foam? _
> A. There is no noticeable interference from foam. Foam plays a minimal role since it is significantly less dense than the beer and 95% of the device is submerged in the beer.


----------



## Dubzie

Michael Burton said:


> I'd love this aspect of it. Yes, tasting wort from your gravity readings is useful, but sometimes I don't have time. I pass my the brew shed every time I go to the car so the convenience factor would be great.
> 
> Please post pics!


Definitely next brew i do i'll see if i can remember to take some pics and do a write up 
I also hope to have a spare andriod device setup to record and post data to a google sheet that i can share with you all.


----------



## Exile

Dubzie said:


> Definitely next brew i do i'll see if i can remember to take some pics and do a write up
> I also hope to have a spare andriod device setup to record and post data to a google sheet that i can share with you all.



Any news on this?
Would like to know how good it goes


----------



## Crusty

I think its a great idea & will take the guess work out of when to raise the temp for a diacetyl rest but a bit too expensive unfortunately.


----------



## Dubzie

Exile said:


> Any news on this?
> Would like to know how good it goes


Wow i totally forgot, i did just chucked it in a brew last night, i dont have a spare device to have it constantly monitor the brew and upload to the online spreadsheet.

I can screen post some progress screenshots of the brew over the next 2 weeks


----------



## Exile

I ended up pulling the plug on one of these, now to wait 3 weeks :mellow:


----------



## megabyte

Pulled the plug or pushed the button? You're buying one?

I'd love to see some positive results posted!


----------



## kaiserben

> _Q. How do bubbles from CO2 affect the Tilt/Brewometer?_
> 
> A. We recommend putting the Brewometer in your beer prior to pitching yeast, this will ensure any bubbles will not affect initial readings. Bubbles from dissolved CO2 may cause higher than expected readings for a short time if placed in an active fermenting brew. However, this can be sped up if washed with alcohol (i.e. Everclear).


That's from the Brewometer FAQs.

This is what worries me the most. Inaccurate readings during active fermentation (because isn't that the point of owning one of these? Wouldn't you want to leave it in an active fermenting brew??) 

But maybe it's good enough to at least give you an idea of where your ferment is at. 

Would love to hear more feedback from people who are using these.


----------



## Exile

Yep I pushed the button  
The last brew I made was a Zombie Dust clone, I hit it with oxygen before pitching the yeast and four days later it had finished fermenting. It would be a lot easier to keep an eye on it with one instead of pouring out samples all the time.
I will keep this topic alive with the url once I receive it.


----------



## stuartf

Be interested to hear how people find this thing, my main interest would be using it to replace repeated sg samples and to give a more accurate indication of wort temp than i get from my temp control probe stuck in a bottle of glycerin in the fridge. Plus i havent bought any brewery toys for ages ☺


----------



## wobbly

Don't have one of these my self but this is an update posted on the WW forum by a user. 
For those interested in contacting the author/user direct visit the WW Forum and look under "Equipment" for further details

Wobbly

The final results are in. This little Brewometer is a great addition to the WW. I will give a brief setup of the situation.

1. downloaded the App on phone and the unit quickly pared with the phone.
2. calibrated in clean water using the app. read 1.000
3. sanitized in WW sanitizer solution on brew day.
4. cooled wort, put in WW and dropped Brewometer in with sterilized tongs.
5. Gravity was very close to what the recipe stated it should be. It read 1.062 vs 1.064 (some DME clumped and didn't get in the wort)
6. quickly setup the app to send info to google docs. I was able to see in graph form and spreadsheet the progress the yeast was making.
7. hit target FG of 1.015. started the chill process and clarified 2x.
8. removed beer and tested with standard hydrometer 3 x. all readings were 1.014 to 1.015

I brewed at 1.8 Bar and had no problems. the unit handled the pressure and I was able to get good readings through the stainless steel.


----------



## BKBrews

I've put one of these on my Christmas list. I think it's a great idea. One hydro test at the end of brew day for cross-reference and then just rely on the device for your mid fermentation data. Maybe a hydro sample at the end for a taster.


----------



## Exile

Mine finally turned up today
Will put the link up to the google doc over the weekend when I start a brew


----------



## kaiserben

It's roughly AU$160 right now considering the exchange rate. 

How much was shipping/delivery?


----------



## Exile

kaiserben said:


> It's roughly AU$160 right now considering the exchange rate.
> 
> How much was shipping/delivery?


Sorry m8, couldn't tell you as it was over 3 weeks ago and since then many brain cells have gone


----------



## Exile

Today's brew a small batch of Zombie Dust Clone is now live

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/148dsykMFeg35ayjCRZpSOElT3dearkbVPd7uagZ3PcA/edit#gid=734290882


----------



## megabyte

Question - Why is it in the form of a google doc and how is the data getting there? Does your Brewometer app gather bluetooth data from the device then automatically sync to a google doc for you?


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles

Does it only read in SG or can it be told to use oP?

I read their FAQs and it doesn't say.


----------



## Exile

Michael Burton said:


> Question - Why is it in the form of a google doc and how is the data getting there? Does your Brewometer app gather bluetooth data from the device then automatically sync to a google doc for you?


Yep basically that's what it does http://tilthydrometer.com/blogs/news/112916996-posting-brewometer-data-to-the-cloud-google-sheets


----------



## Exile

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> Does it only read in SG or can it be told to use oP?
> 
> I read their FAQs and it doesn't say.


Only SG but with some tweeking to the google sheet, it could do it I guess


----------



## Exile

I bought a new stainless steel fermenter and unfortunately I will have to remove my heat belt.
It looks like the heat belt is warming up the stainless and affecting the temperature log.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles

Exile said:


> Only SG but with some tweeking to the google sheet, it could do it I guess


Yeah the conversion is easy enough, I just hoped they'd put it in as a standard feature.


----------



## megabyte

Wow I'm reading on my mobile but noticed a sample at 72c, that's gotta be an error!?


----------



## Chridech

Just dropped the cash on a Brewometer/Tilt. Now the wait of three weeks! The range for the Bluetooth is quoted as 25ft. I ferment in stainless steel inside a fridge. Does anyone have confirmation of the practical range? I hope to keep my IPad in the bedroom which is above the Garage containing the fermenting fridge.


----------



## Chridech

Exile said:


> I bought a new stainless steel fermenter and unfortunately I will have to remove my heat belt.
> It looks like the heat belt is warming up the stainless and affecting the temperature log.


I am wary of uneven heating and inaccurate sensing with belt applied directly to the FV.
So I hang my heating belt from a hook inside the fermenting fridge. You could do the same inside a cupboard if you don't use a fridge. I use a temp. controller with the temp probe insulated and applied to the side of the FV. Seems to work OK but a thermowell would be better. Will be interesting to see how closely the temps recorded by the Brewometer correlate with the STC temp controller.


----------



## Exile

Michael Burton said:


> Wow I'm reading on my mobile but noticed a sample at 72c, that's gotta be an error!?



Nope that was me when I was playing around with the Fahrenheit setting in the app.
Is it me or can I hear the cogs in your head turning?  hehehe




Chridech said:


> I am wary of uneven heating and inaccurate sensing with belt applied directly to the FV.
> So I hang my heating belt from a hook inside the fermenting fridge. You could do the same inside a cupboard if you don't use a fridge. I use a temp. controller with the temp probe insulated and applied to the side of the FV. Seems to work OK but a thermowell would be better. Will be interesting to see how closely the temps recorded by the Brewometer correlate with the STC temp controller.



I bought a new Mangrove Jack's Stainless Steel fermenter during the week and have installed a thermowell into the side of it. I have noticed that the temperature is a little higher in the fermenter compared to the temp reading on my temperature controller by a degree or two, but I have read that the brewometer will settle in the wort after a day or two so I will see how it goes.
I have removed my heating belt from my fridge and will work on it before next brew.


----------



## Glomp

Just to give you an idea about costs. I ordered 2 today and it cost $A 372 delivered. The postage and handling from the US cost $US32. 

Damn that hurts when you get stuff from china of greater weight for a couple of bucks. I suppose aus post is not any better.


----------



## Chridech

Have my new brewometer floating on a Bo Pils at the moment. Temp Controller with probe in thermowell is set at 10C, 0.5C
hysteresis. Brewometer is consistently reading 7.8C. I'm fermenting under pressure (10psi). Do you think this could be screwing with the Tilt or do I need to calibrate it?


----------



## pcqypcqy

I don't know if 10 psi would affect the temp reading, my understanding is that these probes measure a voltage between two different metals to determine the temperature, so this should change with pressure.

It's probably more like both probes being +/- 1°C, and one says 10 and the other 8.


----------



## sp0rk

Chridech said:


> So I hang my heating belt from a hook inside the fermenting fridge.


Don't do that...
A heat belt is a element that is designed to pass heat to another object via contact, not air
As such it has a higher watt density than an air heating/radiative element and can get hotspots, leading to overheating and melting
This is similar to dry firing a water heating element


----------



## megabyte

Chridech said:


> ...So I hang my heating belt from a hook inside the fermenting fridge...





sp0rk said:


> Don't do that...overheating and melting


Agreed. I once left my heater belt (from a reputable brand name) laying in my fridge and it partly melted the fridge. I'm very glad it never caused a fire. Lesson learned.


----------



## Chridech

Michael Burton said:


> Agreed. I once left my heater belt (from a reputable brand name) laying in my fridge and it partly melted the fridge. I'm very glad it never caused a fire. Lesson learned.


I hung my heating belt up after it did start to melt plastic when laid on the crisper tray in the fridge. Thanks for the warning. I'll think I'll look at a completely different way to provide heat.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Chridech said:


> I hung my heating belt up after it did start to melt plastic when laid on the crisper tray in the fridge. Thanks for the warning. I'll think I'll look at a completely different way to provide heat.


$10 outdoor plug-in flood light kit with a 100w bulb from the hardware store. You might have issues with condensation, but I've seen people build little cases for them out of metal so that they act as a bit of a radiator. 

I just set mine on the hump in the freezer, weight it down with a brick, and point the light bub down.


----------



## contrarian

You don't even need a 100W bulb really. In a fridge/freezer a 40W bulb will provide enough heat to hit any temp you need for brewing!


----------



## welly2

Heat mat bunged in the back of your fermentation fridge. Works a treat. Bit more expensive than the other options but it works really well.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles

These are designed for the job: Enclosure Heater.


----------



## Rocker1986

Erlenmeyer flask of boiling water in the fridge works for me on the rare occurrence I actually need heating in my fridge. Does make things a bit damp in there though, unless it's covered. Otherwise I simply open the fridge door during the warmest time of day and close it again afterwards. Not suitable for everyone of course.


----------



## Chridech

edit: duplicate post


----------



## Chridech

Chridech said:


> Just dropped the cash on a Brewometer/Tilt. Now the wait of three weeks! The range for the Bluetooth is quoted as 25ft. I ferment in stainless steel inside a fridge. Does anyone have confirmation of the practical range? I hope to keep my IPad in the bedroom which is above the Garage containing the fermenting fridge.


Range is about 3m inside a fridge inside a kegmenter. Oh well, but beats taking frequent hydrometer samples when monitoring a fast lager ferment.


----------



## pcqypcqy

contrarian said:


> You don't even need a 100W bulb really. In a fridge/freezer a 40W bulb will provide enough heat to hit any temp you need for brewing!


True, but often that little $10 kit comes with a 100w or 120w bulb in it by default.


----------



## sp0rk

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> These are designed for the job: Enclosure Heater.


Other than the overkill option of a finned air heating element, these are the best choice if you don't want hot spots on your fermenter
Personally, I just bung a heat belt on half way up the fermenter, so it's away from the yeast cake...


----------



## nickxb

So someone organise a bulk buy... :beer:


----------



## sp0rk

Here you go, all wired with a fan etc
Not gonna get much cheaper for a ready to wire solution like that
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/220V-300W-PTC-Industry-Thermostatic-Heaters-Insulation-dryer-Incubator-Drying-device-Hanabusa-conservatory-Ovens-Drying-clothes/32696347267.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.277.Nyuphk&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10065_10068_10069_10084_10083_10086_10017_10080_10082_10081_10060_10061_10062_10056_10055_10054_10059_10078_10079_10073_10070_10052_10053_422_10050_10051,searchweb201603_8&btsid=64239758-edb1-4054-95ca-88d273e81b90


----------



## nickxb

sp0rk said:


> Here you go, all wired with a fan etc
> Not gonna get much cheaper for a ready to wire solution like that
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/220V-300W-PTC-Industry-Thermostatic-Heaters-Insulation-dryer-Incubator-Drying-device-Hanabusa-conservatory-Ovens-Drying-clothes/32696347267.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.277.Nyuphk&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10065_10068_10069_10084_10083_10086_10017_10080_10082_10081_10060_10061_10062_10056_10055_10054_10059_10078_10079_10073_10070_10052_10053_422_10050_10051,searchweb201603_8&btsid=64239758-edb1-4054-95ca-88d273e81b90


I meant the Brewometer. But that is a cool piece of kit.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles

That would be suitable for a large and poorly insulated fermenter but will cause overshoot problems in a small well insulated one.

My second chamber is 750mm x 600mm x 600mm and insulated with 50mm EPS board; I put a very similar 500 W heater in it as I need to be able to get it to 70 - 80 oC*.




$14 from Bunnings. Contains 500W ceramic element and fan.

I had hoped this would also work for the lower temperatures for fermentation** but it overshoots by more than ten degrees. I ended up putting a seond 25 W heater in there and switching between them according to use.

*It was designed as a second composites curing oven but also sees use as a fermentation chamber.

** My primary oven uses a 2 kW heater and oven fan (it has to get to 120 0C). I've used it for fermentations over winter and it shows no overshoot but it's much larger and the insulation has a higher thermal mass (I can't use EPS at that temperature).


----------



## Dubzie

These work well and can handle a bit of condensation, i place mine loosely in the freezer 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/220V-25W-Adjustable-Temperature-Reptile-Heater-Mat-Brooder-Pet-Heating-Pad-/121666576763?hash=item1c53e4a17b:g:~OEAAOSw3xJVbBaU


----------



## Coodgee

Queenslanders be like Zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## pcqypcqy

Coodgee said:


> Queenslanders be like Zzzzzzzzzzz


Not if you're in Toowoomba....


----------



## Coodgee

haha or stanthorpe I suppose...


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles

Coodgee said:


> Queenslanders be like Zzzzzzzzzzz


We southerners have been saying that for years.


----------



## Glomp

My two brewometers arrived after 2 weeks after the order was placed. I have a munich helles and a kolsch in the fermenters.

One is lagging the other by a day after only 2 days. I am using wl029 kolsch yeast but i should have combined my 2 flasks before dropping the yeast in. 

Before getting the units i would have been fairly clueless about what was happening especially as i have been off work for 3 days because of strainng a muscle in my back.

I really love them as now i can work out a strategy to optimise the results.


----------



## Zorco

Photos please mate; Once you're all up and running.


----------



## BKBrews

Mine arrived last week - can't touch it until Christmas though [emoji51] they are much smaller than I thought.


----------



## Glomp

Zorco said:


> Photos please mate; Once you're all up and running.


I hope this works.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1gZbtIR1UUV77boJdzqdvYmMPn19RnaWXDZUbgl07ric/edit#gid=0


----------



## Glomp

Looks like I didn't have it on sharing. 

Hope this works

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1gZbtIR1UUV77boJdzqdvYmMPn19RnaWXDZUbgl07ric/edit?usp=sharing

I'll have to work out how to get the chart happening


----------



## paulyman

Just got one of these. Have a google sheet setup as per the website. I have the app showing temp correctly, I have it set to Celsius. But it is showing F instead of C on the google sheet. I'm sure I saw this exact issue while reading about the tilt but I can't find it anywhere and how they solved it. Has anyone else had this issue?

Edit - should mention this is only a minor nuisance, other than this it seems like an amazing bit of kit.


----------



## Glomp

Hi paulyman,

I can,t remember what i did but i just looked at the app on my android and just above calibrate temperature there was a checkbox for celsius.


----------



## paulyman

Thanks Glomp, checked and had that checkbox ticked. The guys at tilt got back to me on news years eve their time (that's dedication) and got it sorted. Just required a formula added to a cell in one of the sheets. Was fine in crazy US units but even better now I don't have to try and convert in my head.


----------



## BKBrews

Mine is currently in it's first batch - a Session IPA that has pretty much finished up bang on 4.2% (SG 1.042, FG 1.010).

First off let me say..... I LOVE THIS TOOL. My previous method of determining gravity was a good old fashioned hydrometer, which was out by 4 - 6 points and was never consistent. Not to mention I normally took at least 3 samples (SG, 7 day, ~14 day prior to racking) which diminished my fermenter by ~600ml. I have not had to open the tap/fermenter and I have been able to track where it's at every day to ensure I'm doing things at the correct time. Thursday morning I checked, gravity was down to 1.017, so I bumped the temp up 3 degrees to finish it out/do a diacetyl rest. Normally I would have waited until Saturday to check with the hydrometer.

My only gripe is that I calibrated it in a bucket of 20 degree water prior to first use, but the calibration disappeared once I moved away from the tilt and it disconnected. I do not get internet where I ferment (in a basement garage), so I haven't worked out how I'm going to get it to log data to a sheet yet, but regardless, it's still so much better than what I had. While calibrating I found that it was out by 0.002, so I have just been compensating for this when I take readings. Once I figure out how to log sheets and keep it calibrated for an entire ferment, it will near be my favourite brewing tool (except for my grainfather obviously).

Expensive? Yes. Worth it? for me..... definitely.


----------



## megabyte

Awesome, that's the best feedback about it I've heard so far. I'm running out of reasons not to tap the buy button :unsure:


----------



## BKBrews

Michael Burton said:


> Awesome, that's the best feedback about it I've heard so far. I'm running out of reasons not to tap the buy button :unsure:


If you're like me and normally have to take samples, it's a no brainer. My original plan for my first brew with it was to take a hydro SG reading as well, but when it was nearly bang on what I was expecting from the get go, I didn't bother (expecting 1.041 and SG was 1.042).

PS. I bought one of your digital stirplates a few weeks ago - it may come in at a close 2nd for favourite brew toy soon


----------



## Glomp

I have two brewometers and really don,t know what i would do without them. I ferment in a chest freezer so don,t really want to be lifting the fermenters in and out to take readings.

At the moment i am seeing quite different ferment times with neary identical batches when being brewed together . Probably a response to not having identical loads of yeasts.

I have had a batch of kolsch finishing in 36 hours while the kolsch next to it took about 4 days. I first thought it was a calibration error but it was probably the initial amount of yeast.

Calibration is very simple and only takes a minute or two.

I am seriously thinking about getting a third unit. The brewometers work beautifully when i want to change the temperature at different wpecific gravities as in Tasty mcDoles fast lager ferment method.

My typical brew is now kegged about 4 days from the start of ferment. It used to take 2 weeks just to make sure.

I also bought two stirplate kits off michael and they Work beautifully


----------



## megabyte

Thanks for the stir plate comments, alas they are not as cool as Brewometer because they aren't wireless... yet.

So I just pushed the button on a Brewometer. It was AUD$210.03 total. You guys talked me into it. When SWMBO finds out I'm blaming you guys :lol:


----------



## BKBrews

Michael Burton said:


> Thanks for the stir plate comments, alas they are not as cool as Brewometer because they aren't wireless... yet.
> 
> So I just pushed the button on a Brewometer. It was AUD$210.03 total. You guys talked me into it. When SWMBO finds out I'm blaming you guys :lol:


R&D mate :lol:


----------



## Glomp

Just adding a very easy way to calibrate the brewometer.

Firstly calibrate in water with a SG of 1.000.

Second make up a table sugar solution off 12g sugar to 88 ml of water. This will give you a SG of 1.048.

I went to town and found my refractometer and one of my hydrometers were spot on but the plastic coopers hydrometer was off by about 5 points.

The brewometers now agree with my other instruments that I use.

For the temperature I just chucked the brewometers in a 1 litre jar and left them for about 15 mins so that they would have time to adjust. I then checked the water with a thermopen and calibrated on that.

Everything seems to be working perfectly now.


----------



## Coodgee

I got one the other day. I'm struggling to work out the temperature calibration. Firstly I noted that the tilt was out by 2 degrees compared to the STC (which I previously callibrated against 2 other digital thermoters). So I added a callibration point and it showed the correct temp for that particular point. But I am finding the tilt tends to sit on a fixed temperature even when my STC1000 is showing fluctuations. So I have a callibration point of Tilt: 21.1, actual 19.3. Then this morning I come out and my STC1000 is showing 19.8 but the tilt is still showing 19.3. Does it only change the display temp with fluctuations of 1 degree or something?


----------



## BKBrews

Coodgee said:


> I got one the other day. I'm struggling to work out the temperature calibration. Firstly I noted that the tilt was out by 2 degrees compared to the STC (which I previously callibrated against 2 other digital thermoters). So I added a callibration point and it showed the correct temp for that particular point. But I am finding the tilt tends to sit on a fixed temperature even when my STC1000 is showing fluctuations. So I have a callibration point of Tilt: 21.1, actual 19.3. Then this morning I come out and my STC1000 is showing 19.8 but the tilt is still showing 19.3. Does it only change the display temp with fluctuations of 1 degree or something?


The brewometer is sitting in your wort and I'm assuming your STC is taped to the side of your fermenter or is in a thermowell? Or are they both in a bucket of water?


----------



## Glomp

The Brewometer works in 1degree fahrenheit units. Thus it jumps up and down by 0.4 degrees celsius.

The STC-1000 moves in 0.1 degree celsius units. 

My thermopen moves in 0.1 C but I think its accuracy is supposed to be 0.5


----------



## Moad

I was just about ready to pull the trigger/ push the button on a few of these but wanted to first find out how people are tweaking the temps on fermentation. This kind of overlaps with BrewPi, this device would be awesome to tell me the SG and temp during ferment but if I can't adjust the temp on the fridge its usefulness is limited for me.

What do people use?


----------



## Dubzie

My self, i just set the temp of my STC, and adjust manually.

I haven't read the whole thread but i have come across this:
https://github.com/sibowler/brewpi-brewometer

Looks like you can setup a brewpi to read the brewometer to adjust your temps.


----------



## Coodgee

BKBrews said:


> The brewometer is sitting in your wort and I'm assuming your STC is taped to the side of your fermenter or is in a thermowell? Or are they both in a bucket of water?


I've got one of the large SS probes that dips a couple of cm into the wort. The instructions said it was already calibrated and could be sanitised and dropped straight into the wort. Since I had a brew in the fridge I did just that. Looking forward to doing some testing in a bucket of water when this brew is done to get a good idea of the accuracy and precision. 



Glomp said:


> The Brewometer works in 1degree fahrenheit units. Thus it jumps up and down by 0.4 degrees celsius.
> 
> The STC-1000 moves in 0.1 degree celsius units.
> 
> My thermopen moves in 0.1 C but I think its accuracy is supposed to be 0.5


Thanks that's good to know.


----------



## Moad

Dubzie said:


> My self, i just set the temp of my STC, and adjust manually.
> 
> I haven't read the whole thread but i have come across this:
> https://github.com/sibowler/brewpi-brewometer
> 
> Looks like you can setup a brewpi to read the brewometer to adjust your temps.


This is where I started looking, looks promising.

BrewPi are apparently working on gravity feature as well.

Sorry OT


----------



## sluggerdog

Michael Burton said:


> Thanks for the stir plate comments, alas they are not as cool as Brewometer because they aren't wireless... yet.
> 
> So I just pushed the button on a Brewometer. It was AUD$210.03 total. You guys talked me into it. When SWMBO finds out I'm blaming you guys :lol:


Michael,

Has yours turned up yet? I'm keen to hear your review. Very tempting.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles

Glomp said:


> Second make up a table sugar solution off 12g sugar to 88 ml of water. This will give you a SG of 1.048.


A better suggestion is to use 10g of sugar and 90 g of water (or 20g and 180g): 10 oP = 1.040, whereas 12 oP is not exactly 1.048 (the conversion is not linear, 12 oP is 1.0484)

Best practice is to bake the sugar at 120 oC to constant weight before making up the solution and to make sure the solution is at 20 oC.


----------



## Glomp

Thanks LC. 

Next time I will use your suggestion and store a calibration solution so then its just a simple drop in and a quick check. 

I had just read the BYO article and used that.

https://byo.com/mead/item/411-calibrate-your-hydrometer-and-fermenter-techniques


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles

Sugar solutions have a bad habit of going off. You can make up a salt solution which will store well but to do it properly you'll need good scales

10 oP = 1.040 = 60.08 g/l salt.

Easy version is to take 12.0 g salt and add 195.7 g water.

* SInce salt is mildly hygroscopic, it must be baked to constant weight before adding.


----------



## Meddo

Hi LC, do you mind expanding on "baked to constant weight" please, re the salt?

I've got scales that will go close to that accuracy and access to RO water, and would like to check my two Carlton hydrometers (1.000-1.050 and 1.050-1.100). Any recommendations for blends to check those two against would also be much appreciated :icon_cheers:

Thank you,


----------



## GibboQLD

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> * Since salt is mildly hygroscopic, it must be baked to constant weight before adding.





Meddo said:


> Hi LC, do you mind expanding on "baked to constant weight" please, re the salt?


I believe LC is suggesting baking the salt to drive off any moisture, so that 12g of salt is actually 100% salt and not 11-point-something grams of salt and a small amount of water.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles

Yep, exactly that.

The way you check is to weigh the salt and the tray, bake it for a while, wheigh it again, bake it for a while, repeat until the weight stops changing; ergo "drying to constant weight".

BTW you should also make sure the salt is just salt: no "anti caking agent" which is added to some table salts. These are basically clays that absorb a hell of a lot of water.


----------



## megabyte

sluggerdog said:


> Michael,
> 
> Has yours turned up yet? I'm keen to hear your review. Very tempting.


It's arrived in the mail but I've been overseas and haven't had a change to open the package yet. I'll post a video when I get it working.


----------



## huez

For those interested there is a DIY version gaining popularity in Germany. Probably not as refined as the TILT but is basically the same concept from what i can gather. Looks pretty easy to put together, probably the tube being the hardest thing to find in australia
iSpindel https://github.com/universam1/iSpindel/blob/master/docs/README_en.md


----------



## sluggerdog

I ordered one of these a few weeks ago, it left the US quite quickly, arrived and again departed Sydney last Friday. Nothing more since then on the tracking.

Did anyone else who ordered one of these experience something similar with USPS or should I follow up to see what has happened?

3 days from the US to Sydney then now a week + to Brisbane seems fishy to me.


----------



## sbowler

I can't remember how long my Brewometer took to come, but I have had other packages sit in customs for 1-2 weeks before being cleared.


----------



## sluggerdog

sbowler said:


> I can't remember how long my Brewometer took to come, but I have had other packages sit in customs for 1-2 weeks before being cleared.


Ahh yeah, that's probably the delay. Waiting on customs. I wish they would show this on the tracking though.

I'm always so impatient waiting for new toys


----------



## Glomp

Mine was posted on the Friday in the US and arrived in Melbourne on the Sunday. It then took until Friday to move 160 kms to Bendigo


----------



## n87

Put the tracking number into Aus Post.
then give them a call if nothing comes up. the package is handed over to them once it enters Australia


----------



## Rocker1986

I had some ingredients sent from the US a couple of months back that got from there to Sydney in 3 or 4 days and then took another week and a half to get up here to Brisbane. It also said it departed Sydney the day or two after it arrived there. They take ******* ages, but you can probably expect it to arrive next week some time.


----------



## sluggerdog

sluggerdog said:


> I ordered one of these a few weeks ago, it left the US quite quickly, arrived and again departed Sydney last Friday. Nothing more since then on the tracking.
> 
> Did anyone else who ordered one of these experience something similar with USPS or should I follow up to see what has happened?
> 
> 3 days from the US to Sydney then now a week + to Brisbane seems fishy to me.


My tilt arrived this morning, opened it up. Its flashing red on waking it up, I guess the battery is dead going by the FAQs on their website. A little disappointing. Maybe they should ship the battery out of the device.


----------



## BKBrews

sluggerdog said:


> My tilt arrived this morning, opened it up. Its flashing red on waking it up, I guess the battery is dead going by the FAQs on their website. A little disappointing. Maybe they should ship the battery out of the device.


My battery died 2 days into the 2nd batch... I've now got 3 spares on hand.


----------



## sluggerdog

BKBrews said:


> My battery died 2 days into the 2nd batch... I've now got 3 spares on hand.


I ended up taking the battery out then replacing it again. Re-calibrated it in water and now I have a green flashing light. Maybe it got bumped or something in the delivery process causing the red flash.

I think I'll head out and grab some more batteries from jaycar today before using it for the first time. Just in case.

Cheers


----------



## BKBrews

sluggerdog said:


> I ended up taking the battery out then replacing it again. Re-calibrated it in water and now I have a green flashing light. Maybe it got bumped or something in the delivery process causing the red flash.
> 
> I think I'll head out and grab some more batteries from jaycar today before using it for the first time. Just in case.
> 
> Cheers


For what it's worth, I bought one Panasonic battery from teds cameras for $12.99 and then I got two O-Light batteries on eBay for $4 each with free delivery. They seem fine.


----------



## pcqypcqy

I'm sure this has been asked and answered already, but has anyone used this inside a stainless kegmenter?


----------



## nickxb

pcqypcqy said:


> I'm sure this has been asked and answered already, but has anyone used this inside a stainless kegmenter?


Not a Kegmentor but I have in a SS brewbucket. Works fine even when the ferm freezer is closed.


----------



## XaxisYcross

I ordered two of these a while ago and used them on the two brews I have in my two fermenter fridge. On the strength of what they do I have ordered one more for my fermentasaurus in my other fridge.
I love the way I can track the progress of the fermentation using brewstat.us and how that allows you to upload the .xml file for the recipe. This gives the interface a lovely, detailed feel to it rather than simply the graph or chart using Google sheets, which is pretty cool anyway.

I have found the temp readings to be pretty bang on and as far as I can see the SG readings seem to correlate with hydrometer readings.

But...

On both of these brews I have had times where the SG would rise and fall. In one of the brews, a sweet stout using wy1084, the sg dropped crazy quick and ended up flatlining at 1.021. I wasn't sure if that was an issue with the Tilt at first but this was from a Cheeky Peek FWK and the FG was meant to be 1.023 so that solved that.
My other brew however is a Blue Moon clone using 3944 Belgian Wit. This one has baffled me. The SG has tended downwards over a week but with some not insignificant rises in gravity at times. Like I will check it one time and it might be 1.017 and then it will have gone up to 1.023 for example. Not like single points but 5 or 6 points. It got to the point where it was hovering somewhere between 1.013 and 1.019 so I pitched another starter. And when I opened the lid there was still a hella crazy krausen sitting there waving at me. Pitched it anyway and raised fridge temp to 23 and it dropped further but the ups and downs are still occuring. This makes me wonder whether in fact foam does actually affect some of the readings of the Tilt.
The brew can be seen here https://www.brewstat.us/brew/532/the-second-blue-moon
The graph looks reasonably normal but there are plenty of speedbumps along the way.

Any thoughts or has anyone else with a Tilt experienced this? Could it be a calibration issue?
Cheers.


----------



## Chridech

pcqypcqy said:


> I'm sure this has been asked and answered already, but has anyone used this inside a stainless kegmenter?


Yes, mostly works fine, but range to smartphone is only about 3 metres from inside a fridge. Also when cold crashing under pressure the readings go awry. Gravity reads 6 to 8 points lower than prior to chilling.


----------



## megabyte

Xaxis, could it be resting against the side of the fermenter at times? I am concerned this could make it sit more vertical and read artificially high values.


----------



## Glomp

Chridech said:


> Yes, mostly works fine, but range to smartphone is only about 3 metres from inside a fridge. Also when cold crashing under pressure the readings go awry. Gravity reads 6 to 8 points lower than prior to chilling.


I see the same when cold crashing not under pressure. The readings become totally unreliable and are about your 6 to 8 points lower.

From the Tilt website.

Due to the polycarbonate housing of the the Tilt, no correction is needed for 38F to 98F.


----------



## XaxisYcross

Michael Burton said:


> Xaxis, could it be resting against the side of the fermenter at times? I am concerned this could make it sit more vertical and read artificially high values.


Thanks Michael, I hadn't thought of that. Perhaps when the krausen is high and the Tilt makes its way over to the side, the foam makes it hard for the Tilt to move or sit true. The Tilt website has this onnit regarding foam and CO2:

Q. How is the Tilt affected by foam? 

A. There is no noticeable interference from foam. Foam plays a minimal role since it is significantly less dense than the beer and 95% of the device is submerged in the beer. 

Q. How do bubbles from CO2 affect the Tilt?

A. We recommend putting the Tilt in your beer prior to pitching yeast, this will ensure any bubbles will not affect initial readings. Bubbles from dissolved CO2 may cause higher than expected readings for a short time if placed in an active fermenting brew. However, this can be sped up if washed with alcohol (i.e. Everclear). 


I think I could understand a point or two variation in SG. It's the 5or 6 point swings that confuse me.

Just slightly OT, did you make any progress on you Pourtal project? I'm pretty interested in that one. I can see how it could be integrated into a brewstat.us profile and as my kegs are downstairs via a remote draw system I am keen on something that keeps an eye on the levels of beer in there.
Having said that, this is definitely drifting off topic. I have posted something on the thread you made about it in 2016.


----------



## paulyman

I have noticed my tilt readings go wrong when I dry hop, I think it all lands on top of the thing and gets stuck, screwing with the readings. Not a big deal, other than that it works beautifully, even with the FTSS coils in the brew bucket.


----------



## Chridech

I'm finding the Tilt most useful for brewing Lagers using a fast fermentation method. Gravity checked every day to get an approximate value to determine when to ramp temperature. Also good to decide when the ferment is done. I've had too many problems with accuracy of calibration, effects of big krausen, variability with pressure and dry hopping, to trust absolute gravity readings. The trend is
reliable IMO but not always the raw numbers. Still recommend it especially if you are looking to avoid oxygen exposure by brewing in a pressure vessel.


----------



## XaxisYcross

Totally. I guess the raw numbers aren't as important as the trend. The Tilt website is, however, fairld confident I n the reading being accurate to a pretty high level.

I have also noticed that in cold crashing, my tilts have been dropping their connectivity lots, like I had to restart the bluetooth on my tablet and give the fermenters a bit of a jiggle to 'wake' the tilts. 
Has anyone noticed that?


----------



## sluggerdog

XaxisYcross said:


> I have also noticed that in cold crashing, my tilts have been dropping their connectivity lots, like I had to restart the bluetooth on my tablet and give the fermenters a bit of a jiggle to 'wake' the tilts.
> Has anyone noticed that?


Im 3 days into my first brew with the tilt. I'm finding the bluetooth drops out every 30 or so mins. If I turn bluetooth off and on again it will re-pickup.
I'm in contact with the developers at the moment about this issue. If we come up with a solution I will report back. I'm not at cold crashing stages yet.

I'm running this on a nexus 4 - android.


----------



## Glomp

I bought a cheap android phone from officeworks and mounted it on my fermenting freezer control unit. It works fine but may drop out sometimes once during the ferment. But it is sitting on the freezer lid at the moment so is pretty close.


----------



## XaxisYcross

Yeah I bought a cheap tablet running Android also. This way I can use it for Grainfather Connect and controlling the brewhouse Sonos :super: Seems to be running ok, just the odd drop out but nothing major. I have noticed also during cold crash that, as you mentioned Glomp, 



Glomp said:


> I see the same when cold crashing not under pressure. The readings become totally unreliable and are about your 6 to 8 points lower.


Can confirm this is a thing. Had a Belgian Wit that finished at 1.009 and during cold crash is actually reading 0.997 at 0.6C.
The Tilt website states:
_Q What type of temperature range can this handle? _
A. The temperature range of the Tilt is 32-185 F. 

Clearly this doesn't indicate an accurate working temperature range. I wonder how you would factor this in if you were lagering?
Still love the Tilt and would recommend them.


----------



## sluggerdog

Glomp said:


> I bought a cheap android phone from officeworks and mounted it on my fermenting freezer control unit. It works fine but may drop out sometimes once during the ferment. But it is sitting on the freezer lid at the moment so is pretty close.


Do you know the phone you are using here? I am wondering if my issues are to do with an old nexus 4. I may have to pop out and buy a cheap phone instead.


----------



## Glomp

It was a zte zip 4g prepaid which was locked to the optus network. Since I didn't need the phone to function I didn't have to worry about that.

It is Bluetooth 4 which is required for the Tilt and it cost $49.00


----------



## sluggerdog

Glomp said:


> It was a zte zip 4g prepaid which was locked to the optus network. Since I didn't need the phone to function I didn't have to worry about that.
> 
> It is Bluetooth 4 which is required for the Tilt and it cost $49.00


Thanks, good to get confirmation from someone who is using a cheap android phone. The zte zip 4g is on special at coles tomorrow onwards for $49 so I think I'll grab one.

Seems my issue is related to using the google nexus 4. The tilt developer sent me some information showing many others having bluetooth issues.


----------



## Dag Frode Aasnes

Hello visit our new Online Monitor.beer that makes it easy for home brewers to get graphical display of the fermentation process with Tilt hydrometer, Ispindel hydrometer or Plaato hydrometer from anywhere.

Plaato is a running kickstarter: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1792157374/plaato-reinventing-the-airlock.

Ispindel is a DIY Hydrometer: http://hackaday.com/2017/03/01/iot-device-pulls-its-weight-in-home-brewing/

On Monitor.beer you will have a full overview throughout the fermentation process wherever you may be. Having full control during fermentation is a must for brewing a fantastic beer.

Here you will find us: https://monitor.beer

Online information during fermentation:

Continuous alcohol%.
Continuous yeast attenuation%.
Continuous fermentation%.
Continuous temperature.
Ongoing SG.
How long sg is stable for days.
Minimum temperature through fermentation.
Average temperature through fermentation.
Maximum temperature through fermentation.
Number of days fermentation.


----------



## Boxcar

Damn, beer spam.


----------



## wobbly

Does anyone know if there is another supplier in Australia besides Brewmart in WA as they are currently out of stock 

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## wobbly

Bump the above post re suppliers of the Tilt In Australia

Anyone

Wobbly


----------



## EalingDrop

wobbly said:


> Bump the above post re suppliers of the Tilt In Australia
> 
> Anyone
> 
> Wobbly




There's one on Gum tree. Based in WA.
This guy?


----------



## nosco

Grain and Grape VIC have just started selling them. For the price unless its controlling my ferm temps too i cant see the point.


----------



## nosco

https://www.grainandgrape.com.au/pr...roducts/7HYDRO TILT--hydrometer-tilt-wireless


----------



## Hambone

nosco said:


> https://www.grainandgrape.com.au/pr...roducts/7HYDRO TILT--hydrometer-tilt-wireless


Same price as direct from the manufacturers in the USA. Delivered.


----------



## wobbly

EalingDrop said:


> There's one on Gum tree. Based in WA.
> This guy?


Yeh I have seen that one and been in touch with him but it looks like it is the original/first release model where as the current ones have improved battery life, and sensitivity etc.

When I asked why he was selling it he didn't respond to that part of my inquiry so I don't know if there were/are issues that basically becomes your problem with no comeback after the sale so I gave it a miss.

Interestingly after I offered him a reduced price, which he wouldn't accept he has since dropped the asking price. Not implying anything just saying.

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## wobbly

[QUOTE=" For the price unless its controlling my ferm temps too i cant see the point.[/QUOTE]

As I ferment under pressure for me it is/would be an aide where by I can adjust temperature, Fermentation pressure, OG, Yeast Strain, vol etc. and get graphical results on the impact of changing any of those variables on how long it take to fully ferment out before I can/should cold crash and clarify.

Cheers

wobbly


----------



## Lionman

Anybody used one of these and an iSpindle to compare?


----------



## wobbly

Lionman said:


> Anybody used one of these and an iSpindle to compare?



Not knocking it and whilst being a lot cheaper and DIY build but from my reading the iSpindle is still a work in progress in a number of areas/features and I think you have to use the developers web site/cloud for data storage and if this is the case if/when that goes off the air temporarily or longer you are left to your own what ever they may be

Just my understanding and I could well be wrong (often are)

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## Lionman

wobbly said:


> Not knocking it and whilst being a lot cheaper and DIY build but from my reading the iSpindle is still a work in progress in a number of areas/features and I think you have to use the developers web site/cloud for data storage and if this is the case if/when that goes off the air temporarily or longer you are left to your own what ever they may be
> 
> Just my understanding and I could well be wrong (often are)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Wobbly



There are actually a bunch of backend options for the device, both remote and local in varying stages of development as far as I can tell. The git hub for the device itself lists a few but there are some other independent ones as well, some supporting or at least planning to support the Tilt too.


----------

